# Agents/lawyers in Caldas area



## ajene18 (Sep 16, 2015)

Hello, 
we are newbies to the site and traveling out to view properties in the Peniche, Foz de Arelho areas at the end of the month . Has anyone used the agents Buy Portugal in Caldas da Rainha office ? What was your experience of them good or bad ? 

Secondly can anyone recommend an independent lawyer in the area . We are looking in Peniche, Sao bernadino, Foz de Arelho and around the Obidos lagoon. Any tips re these areas would be very much appreciated. I have waited 20 years to buy in Portugal and don't want to get it wrong!!!! many thanks


----------



## Kevin Ennis (Aug 25, 2015)

ajene18 said:


> Hello,
> we are newbies to the site and traveling out to view properties in the Peniche, Foz de Arelho areas at the end of the month . Has anyone used the agents Buy Portugal in Caldas da Rainha office ? What was your experience of them good or bad ?
> 
> Secondly can anyone recommend an independent lawyer in the area . We are looking in Peniche, Sao bernadino, Foz de Arelho and around the Obidos lagoon. Any tips re these areas would be very much appreciated. I have waited 20 years to buy in Portugal and don't want to get it wrong!!!! many thanks


Hi. We have lived in between Foz do Arelho and São Martinho do Porto for the past 25 years and have not heard of Buy Portugal. There are many real estate agents in Caldas da Rainha so I would not commit to one in advance. Our lawyer is Melanie Alves who is in Caldas da Rainha and who speaks excellent English and has many English clients. You can send her an e-mail at [email protected] Please feel free to say that Kevin recommended you to her. Good luck with your search. This is a beautiful area and we still love it after all this time.


----------



## ajene18 (Sep 16, 2015)

Thanks for the recommendation.


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

As Kevin has said BUY PORTUGAL are an unknown entity. I have sent you a private message


----------



## ajene18 (Sep 16, 2015)

sorry, how do I access pm?


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

On the top right where there is a WELCOME WITH YOUR NAME, just underneath there is date last visited and under that a Green tag PRIVATE MESSAGES


----------

